# Ceramic EPROM chips



## Romix (May 12, 2015)

I found one Ceramic EPROM chip in a little monitor that I bough.
Bond wires silver coloured. Not yellow, maybe it's Germanium?


----------



## Romix (May 12, 2015)

MALAYSIA AM27CO4O 150DC 9551MPM 1990 AMD
Can this chip be used somewehere? in electronic project? 

What about other plastic ICs on monitor boards ? Is it worth unsoldering them leg by leg. 
De-soldering stations are expensive, with solder sucker it takes to much time, speacially if going through tons of scrap. 
Are they worth unsoldering, can they be re-used? Or betta to rip them all out, not worrying about legs?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 13, 2015)

Romix said:


> I found one Ceramic EPROM chip in a little monitor that I bough.
> Bond wires silver coloured. Not yellow, maybe it's Germanium?



Maybe it's just aluminium.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 13, 2015)

Romix said:


> MALAYSIA AM27CO4O 150DC 9551MPM 1990 AMD
> Can this chip be used somewehere? in electronic project?
> 
> What about other plastic ICs on monitor boards ? Is it worth unsoldering them leg by leg.
> ...



Desoldering station I use is as cheap as it can be. Hotplate (I use gas camping cooker), steel pan filled with 1cm of sand.
You can cut IC out through legs. In fact most of IC I harvest I get out of boards by cutting them with stanley carpet knife (blade).


----------

